# Tìm cuộc thi Tiếng Anh cho trẻ em



## Metunlun (22 Tháng năm 2018)

Alo các chị!
Thể theo nguyện vọng của gái iu 8 tuổi nhà em, và cũng muốn con được cọ xát và có thêm trải nghiệm,  em cần tìm 1 cuộc thi về Tiếng Anh nào hay ho để cho gái iu tham gia. Cháu rất thích tiếng anh và em thấy khả năng nói tiếng anh cũng ở mức độ khá. Em nghĩ là nếu nói khá thì có thể thi cuộc thi kiểu hùng biện chắc cũng ổn ạ. Các chị biết có cuộc thi nào không? cho em xin thêm thông tin để em đki cho cháu tham gia.


----------



## Kim Thoa (22 Tháng năm 2018)

Giờ đang truyền thông cái cuộc thi hùng biện bằng tiếng anh của hệ thống Scots tổ chức đấy ạ. Mn xem bé nhà mn có phù hợp để thi k. 8 tuổi thì hình như đủ tuổi thi đó ạ


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (22 Tháng năm 2018)

Ôi ước gì cu nhà em cũng thích tiếng anh.

huhu.em cứ bảo vào bàn học là lại nước mắt ngắn dài

Có khi nào do em dạy con k hay k??? 
hic hic


----------



## trangchese (22 Tháng năm 2018)

Em rất đồng ý với suy nghĩ của mn. em thấy hầu như những cuộc thi cho các bé là để cho các con có thêm sự tự tin này, là sân chơi bổ ích cho các con được phát triển sự sáng tạo này. Cm cho con tham gia những hoạt động cộng đồng kiểu này em thấy rất tốt luôn


----------



## Kim Thoa (22 Tháng năm 2018)

MeBon đã viết:


> Mn có thông tin cụ thể của cuộc thi k ạ? Mn có thì cho em thêm chút thông tin. nếu okie thì em cho cháu nhà thử sức với ạ.cháu thích mấy cuộc thi như này lắm  k biết chị chủ top có cho con tham gia cùng nhà em k


Mn vào đây xem xem ạ http://www.scotsenglish.vn/nha-hung-bien/index.html
em xem thì thấy có chỗ để mình đki tham gia luôn đó ạ


----------



## Lybetyn (22 Tháng năm 2018)

Mong gái iu nhà em nhanh lớn để cùng đc tham gia tung tăng các chương trình vui vui
chứ giờ nói còn chưa sõi, cứ bô bô ba ba cái gì ấy suốt ngày
mong là có tí triển vọng ạ 
hehehe


----------

